# Feenmoos



## Helvola (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe einen Miniteich mit einer Seerose,vielleicht möchte ich mir auch Feenmoos besorgen.
Aber vorher möchte ich mich darüber informieren. Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Pflanze? Und wie sieht es mit Platzverbrauch aus? Und wie überwintert man die Pflanze?
Es wäre nett, wenn jemand mir meine Fragen beantworten könnte.


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Feenmoos*

Hallo,

Feenmoos (__ Azolla caroliniana) ist eine sehr kleine Pflanze - das einzelne Pflänzchen ist vielleicht ein cm lang. Natürlich vermehrt es sich, aber noch lange nicht so penetrant wie z.B. die __ kleine Wasserlinse (Lemna minor L.). Überwintern klappt im Teich meistens nicht so gut. Aber wenn Du ein Aquarium hast, könnte es glücken.


----------



## Helvola (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Feenmoos*

Hallo,
Ich kann den Teich im Winter ins Haus stellen.Das müsste gehen.
Aber genau deshalb mache ich mir Sorgen, ob Feenmoos und meine Seerose nicht zuviel für den Teich sind.
Und danke für die Informationen.


----------



## Eugen (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Feenmoos*

hallo ???
wen es zu viel wird schöpft du es einfach ab


----------



## Helvola (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feenmoos*

Hallo,
Danke an alle für die Antworten!


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feenmoos*



Helvola schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich kann den Teich im Winter ins Haus stellen.



*lol* das wäre bei uns ETWAS schwer... bei 35.000 Litern ;-)


----------

